# La grazia per Doina Matei, ventenne pure lei



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

*La grazia per Doina Matei, ventenne pure lei

*Ve la ricordate, vero, Doina Matei? Era romena e aveva litigato con una ragazza italiana sul metrò. Aveva con sé un ombrello e durante la lite l'ha puntato al viso della vittima. E' finito in un occhio e la ragazza è morta. Ora, come scrive un mio lettore: "l'ombrello a punta non è considerato un'arma, altrimenti sarebbe vietato portarlo a spasso e le statistiche mediche - di cui probabilmente i giudici del fatto hanno allegramente ignorato l'esistenza - ci dicono che le probabilità che una persona muoia a seguito di penetrazione di un oggetto assimilato alla punta di un ombrello nell'occhio sono di molto inferiori a quelle a seguito di un violento pugno alla mascella con conseguente caduta a terra e sbattimento del capo sul cemento. Inoltre, di solito chi vuole mandare all'altro mondo un suo simile difficilmente sceglierebbe l'ombrello come arma, a meno che non fosse uno di quegli ombrelli dalla punta avvelenata in uso al famigerato KGB, come abbiamo visto in certi film. 

Le probabilità che la punta dell'ombrello si ficcasse nell'occhio e poi andasse a scovare lì quell'unica venuzza capace di provocare in pochissimo tempo un'emorragia mortale (questo ha provocato la morte, secondo l'autopsia) erano davvero infime, nonché presuponevano - per poter ragionevolmente appioppare alla Matei l'accusa di "omicidio volontario" - un'accuratissima conoscenza dell'anatomia dell'occhio umano che la Matei sicuramente non disponeva". Eppure la prima accusa rivolta alla Matei dai magistrati era proprio quella di omicidio volontario. Nonostante il rito abbreviato e la derubricazione del reato in omicidio preterintenzionale non le è stata riconosciuta nessuna attenuante in nessun grado di giudizio. Aveva vent'anni, nessun precedente penale e due figli piccoli. Ma diciamocelo, che tanto è inutile girarci intorno: era romena, era una prostituta, ed erano i mesi in cui in tutta Italia si gridava "Al Romeno! Al Romeno!". Non mi risulta che nessuno - dico nessuno - abbia speso una sola parola a suo favore. Nessuno ha dato credito alle sue scuse. 

Nessuno l'ha descritta come una giovane madre provata e spaventata. Nessuno ha pensato ai suoi bimbi, di cui sente la nostaglia, come ha scritto in una lettera al Presidente Napolitano. Nessuno ha tentato di risparmiarle il carcere. Passano gli anni e si verifica un incidente quasi speculare: Alessio Burtone, un ventenne con precedenti di violenza, uccide un'infermiera romena con un pugno dopo una lite scatenata da quel "Ma al tuo paese la fila non la fai?". Ebbene: è ancora a casa a chattare su facebook con gli amici. Gli stessi che hanno appeso uno striscione con la scritta "Alessio libero!" sotto casa. Ampio risalto è stato dato alla sua lettera di scuse (sic) da parte dei media. La madre è ospite di Mediaset per spiegare le ragioni del figlio: "si è sentito minacciato, mi ha raccontato che questa donna era troppo sicura di sé" (e quando mai si sono visti romeni sicuri di sé? Non poteva che essere armata, ndr). Ora, dopo i media, ci si mettono ( http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/10/17/news/anagnina_scontro_giro-alemanno-8156613/ ) pure i politici. Per Francesco Giro, sottosegretario ai beni culturali e parlamentare del Pdl "Non credo che sia la soluzione migliore gettare in galera un giovane di 20 anni coinvolto in un episodio seppur gravissimo e dagli effetti devastanti". Ma anche Doina Matei aveva 20 anni. Ha sacrificato il suo corpo per dare un futuro ai suoi bimbi. Anche a lei potevano essere concessi i domiciliari o almeno le attenuanti. Mi aspetto un segnale di coerenza: o Alessio Burtone va in carcere subito, con accuse di omicidio volontario aggravato dai futili motivi e dal pregiudizio razziale, senza dimenticare la negazione delle attenuanti nel corso del processo, o si conceda la grazia a Doina Matei. 

Sherif El Sebaje 
Fonte: http://salamelik.blogspot.com 
Link: http://salamelik.blogspot.com/2010/10/la-grazia-per-doina-matei-ventenne-pure.html 
18.10.2010



*Cosa ne pensate?  
*


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2010)

*eh no*

Posto che Burtone, secondo me, deve pagare fino in fondo per il gesto che ha fatto, a me il gesto di Doina sembra molto più grave.

Lasciando perdere il risultato finale, che è uguale in entrambi i casi (morte della vittima) credo che debba contare anche il _come_ è stata mandata al Creatore una persona.

Allora un conto (imho :condom è perdere le staffe e reagire con la violenza bruta (cosa imperdonabile eh! intendiamoci)... praticamente in preda a un raptus. 

Un altro è aggiungerci della perfidia; perchè il gesto di privare della vista una tua coetanea (che magari si percepisce come più felice, più fortunata di te per tante ragioni) presuppone una sorta di volontà di uccidere dentro la vittima prima ancora di toglierle la vita nel vero senso.
Il raptus qui credo che non c'entri niente, insomma.

E' una crudeltà efferata, che nel caso di Maricica ci è stata risparmiata.
E per questo, i due omicidi non li potrò mettere sullo stesso piano :blank:


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Posto che Burtone, secondo me, deve pagare fino in fondo per il gesto che ha fatto, a me il gesto di Doina sembra molto più grave.
> 
> Lasciando perdere il risultato finale, che è uguale in entrambi i casi (morte della vittima) credo che debba contare anche il _come_ è stata mandata al Creatore una persona.
> 
> ...


Ari, sono entrambi da condannare e alla stessa maniera, come crudelta e violenza ... non v'e' nessuna differenza.

Burtone era conosciuto come uno che attava brighe facilmente:


*Aggressione metro/ Gip:a Burtone irrefrenabile ricorso violenza. L’ordinanza del giudice Sandro Di Lorenzo*

*Cronaca – *

  Roma, 18 ott. (Apcom) – “Burtone ha dimostrato abituale e irrefrenabile ricorso alla violenza fisica”. Scrive così il gip del Tribunale di Roma, Sandro Di Lorenzo, nell’ordinanza di custodia con la quale è stato riportato in carcere oggi pomeriggio Alessio Burtone, il 20enne che venerdì scorso ha aggredito un infermiera romena di 23 anni alla stazione metro di Anagnina. Il giudice ricordando altri due episodi di lite in strada avuti da Burtone negli ultimi mesi, sottolinea poi come “la reazione ad eventuali contrasti con terzi” si è risolta dall’indagato con il ricorso alla violenza. Per questo il gip, che ha accolto le richieste della Procura, ha stabilito che la custodia del giovane “non sembra adeguatamente contenibile con la detenzione domiciliare cautelare”. 

http://www.dailyblog.it/aggressione...nza-del-giudice-sandro-di-lorenzo/18/10/2010/


Il caso ha fatto e, sta facendo notizia/chiasso perche' dalla parte del torto questa volta e' un italiano  .

La legge deve essere uguale per Tutti, italiani e non.


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2010)

Sì ho capito, ma credo che per Doina non si è trattato di raptus. Burtone invece mi sa che ha svalvolato - con le drammatiche conseguenze che sappiamo  - senza premeditazione, scommetto che non aveva davvero intenzione di rovinare la vita a Maricica per sempre, irrimediabilmente. 
Doina, invece, sì.


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2010)

Entrambi da liberi sono pericoli per la societa', giustamente meritano la galera.


----------



## aristocat (18 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Entrambi da liberi sono pericoli per la societa', giustamente meritano la galera.


Sì, giustamente sì. Assolutamente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2010)

Penso che ogni scusa sia buona per scagionare un colpevole.

In realtà direi: vergognoso. Ma non conosco la storia di prima persona. Per cui resto quasi in silenzio.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

Di sicuro fa male vedere come i due casi sono stati trattati diversamente... poi non mi ricordo il caso di Duina, non saprei che dire...

Io mi sento garantista, ma ci sono casi in cui liberare una persona perchè "non voleva" sia ingiusto nei confronti della vittima e dei parenti della vittima... il carcere deve -dovrebbe-  essere rieducativo (ahahaha) ma che rivesta anche il ruolo di punizione quando il torto non può essere risarcito in alcun modo mi sembra giusto.

Anche se pensare a una vita rovinata dalle conseguenze inattese di un gesto avventato mi fa rabbrividire... soprattutto quando ci sono bimbi di mezzo....


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2010)

*... solo 4 giorni fa*

*Alessio Burtone: perché l’assassino di Maricica Hahaianu non sta in carcere?*


 

Mentre l’infermiera rumena Maricica Hahaianu (foto), 32 anni, madre di una bambina, scivola irreversibilmente verso la morte, verso il bullo italiano Alessio Burtone, un violento con precedenti specifici, la giustizia italiana è tenera. Sta comodamente a casa sua e gli viene permesso di lanciare farneticanti messaggi di scuse. 
 Anche i media sono clementi. Non ne conosciamo il volto e solo in pochi casi se ne dice il nome preferendo chiamarlo, in un’operazione di riduzionismo chiarissima “il ragazzo”. Se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino si sta preparando un nuovo caso di giustizia razziale in Italia. 

Non era andata così per l’omicidio di Vanessa Russo, una ragazza italiana uccisa preterintenzionalmente nel 2007 sempre nella metropolitana di Roma, in un’analoga lite per futili motivi, dall’immigrata romena Doina Matei. Contro di lei, una ragazza appena maggiorenne con una vita difficilissima alle spalle che l’aveva portata a prostituirsi, si abbattè una durezza ottocentesca sia mediatica che giudiziaria. Fu arrestata immediatamente e fu celermente condannata al massimo della pena, 16 anni. Contro di lei furono applicate tutte le aggravanti e non le fu riconosciuta nessuna attenuante. 
 Tutto ciò nonostante vari testimoni confermassero la casualità dell’esito della lite e della colluttazione (la morte orribile fu prodotta dalla punta di un ombrello conficcato in un occhio) e l’autopsia di Vanessa Russo, anche lei una ragazza difficile, confermò che questa fosse sotto l’effetto congiunto di cocaina, morfina e metadone ed ebbe la peggio in una rissa della quale era corresponsabile.
 La condanna esemplare verso Doina, che non meritava certo un premio, era fermamente voluta da un’opinione pubblica addestrata dai media all’odio verso la “puttana romena”. Vi fu un uso chiaramente politico dell’evento, allarme sicurezza, allarme immigrazione. Si arrivò a zittire il prete al funerale che osò parlare di perdono e anche quel caso fu uno strumento per rovesciare l’effimero governo Prodi. Oggi, a parti invertite, si vede quanto avevamo ragione a denunciare tutta quella durezza come politica e razziale. Per la povera Maricica, lavoratrice e madre di una bambina piccola, non si terranno fiaccolate. Seguire da vicino il processo Burtone sarà un dovere civile.


  Gennaro Carotenuto su http://www.gennarocarotenuto.it







Alessio Burtone 
all'uscita dalla sua abitazione


Foto di Republica ... si nota quanto soffre il ragazzuolo, no? 


​


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Ottobre 2010)

C***o.


----------

